# Bees returning from Maine Blueberry Pollination.



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice! I miss Maine already.

Waynw


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Cool photos.

Are those standard steel bands?


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Drive safely, guys!


----------

